# Alcohol for glycerine, clear or M&P soaps - denatured 95% ethanol 5% isopropal



## RogueRose (Mar 4, 2015)

I looked at a number of recipes for glycerine, clear and M&P soaps and most call for some kind of alcohol and state ethanol (drinking kind) or isopropal (rubbing alcohol) is the only kind that works.  Most over the counter products contain adulterants which will make the recipe unreliable or have some ingredients which are totally incompatible with soapmaking or skincare products. Some are price prohibitive as well.  

After research I found the best choice for this denatured alcohol formula 3C (look for SDA 3C) which is 95% ethanol 5% isopropal.  The problem is finding it.  

Does anyone know where this can be found?  I think I found some places that sell it in bulk which may be 55 gals or a min of 5 but would like to find something smaller.  Anyone know of any place that sell this?


----------



## seven (Mar 4, 2015)

i'm no help regarding the supplier, but have you considered propylene glycol? i'm using that for my mp base, easy to get as well.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry, I use the grain alcohol, 95% or 190 proof.  I've never had any problems with it an it is readily available in the states I've lived in.  I understand there are some states that restrict it.


----------



## new12soap (Mar 4, 2015)

I am in one of those states, highest we can get here is 153 proof (I think, not sure).

You may want to try looking for 70% ethyl alcohol. I can find it at places like Walgreen's and CVS, or you can try Target, K-Mart, Walmart, etc. It is with the rubbing alcohol and fairly cheap (compared to vodka), just make sure get the Ethyl, NOT the isopropyl.

It will also require a bit of math to use the ethyl alcohol since it contains 30% water. You need to use more of the alcohol and less water than your recipe calls for, but it is do-able and works well.

HTH


----------



## lsg (Mar 4, 2015)

If you live where you can order Everclear, that is grain alcohol, , 95% or 190 proof.  I think the Wine Chateau was where I ordered mine.


----------

